# Vegas What is neede and how to get there?



## Mr.CNC (Feb 5, 2012)

Hello all. I want to shoot Vegas (and Lancaster) this coming year, and I have a few questions.
1) Is it a preregistration?
2) is so when do register (I am already a NFAA member and shooter)
3) Do you need to qualify before hand?
4) Is it all 20 yards?

Any other helpful information would be great. Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## Eric Bolander (Dec 2, 2013)

CNC,
I can only speak for Vegas:
1) Yes you pre-register
2) If I remember right, registration opened in November of 2015 for the 2016 shoot.
3) I don't know how they do it for Pro's, but for the other classes, no qualifying, just show up and shoot.
4) Yep, 20 yards.

Vegas is a fun shoot. 
While I have a laundry list of regrets about my preparation and execution before and during the shoot, the two things I wish I'd been able to do before hand was:
1) Shoot indoors more. I was tearing it up at 20 yards outdoor, but it seemed to fall apart once I moved inside.
2) Might have something to do with lame excuse number 1, but the halls where you shoot are really bright (in that special fluorescent lighting way). A lot brighter than the indoor range I was able to practice at. It might have been me, but it took me a couple of ends, before I got the hang of the lighting. 

If you have any other questions about how to shoot badly at Vegas, let me know... Turns out I am a friggin expert at it.


----------



## Mr.CNC (Feb 5, 2012)

HAHA! Thanks for the reply Eric. Maybe after this year you and I can write a book on it. I some times fall apart at the big shoots but have gotten better the last few years. I have been loving indoor and made it my goal to make it to Vegas this coming year. When I found out about it last year it was to late for me to make the funds happen. 
Thanks for the advice


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

This may change, so please go to their websites:

Vegas requires pre-registration, if you want to shoot in the championship (pro) divisions you just have to pay the higher fees, no qualification required, and it's 20 yards on the Vegas face.

Lancaster also requires pre-registration, it's probably best to read this http://rcherz.com/lancasterTemporary/16_format_rules_final_12_17_2.pdf .

Both are tournaments that are worth going to and shooting. I took a break for 8 years, but they are both on my list for 2017 regardless of how well I am shooting.


----------



## Mr.CNC (Feb 5, 2012)

Great!!! Thanks. I have about a month of 3d to go then onto setting up for paper. I cant wait


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

My advice after shooting Vegas three times, is to just go and shoot. You'll never be "ready" to go until you experience it. Sure, there have been some guys that have shown up for the first time and done well, but all of them have had some sort of big shoot under their belt prior to their Vegas debut. The best piece of advice I got before going to Vegas was to stall on your first arrow and let all hundreds of other guys fire the opening barrage. If you haven't heard that many bows going off at once, it's pretty cool and distracting. Then draw and shoot your first arrow in relative silence. 

Make it your goal to shoot your average that you shoot in practice. This is why it's imperative to keep records of your shooting. Miracles can happen, but they usually don't, and you will very rarely shoot above your average. Enjoy yourself, it's supposed to be fun. I love it when I get on a bale with guys that understand this. I don't remember my scores at Vegas and other big shoots, but I do remember the great people I have met. 

I started saving my money today to go to Lancaster, NFAA Indoor, and Redding next year. Going to be an expensive spring, but worth it. 



The ONLY way to lesson tournament nerves is to shoot tournaments..and lots of them.


----------



## oldpro888 (Dec 31, 2010)

The biggest prep is to bring the exact cash you want to spend on new stuff, and leave the credit cards at home. I have felt guilty trying to hide stuff from my wife I bought at the show I didn't even know existed before I got there


----------



## Mr.CNC (Feb 5, 2012)

Wife shoots too, so as long as I get one for her as well I'm good


----------



## shawn_in_MA (Dec 11, 2002)

Mr.CNC said:


> Hello all. I want to shoot Vegas (and Lancaster) this coming year, and I have a few questions.
> 1) Is it a preregistration?
> 2) is so when do register (I am already a NFAA member and shooter)
> 3) Do you need to qualify before hand?
> ...


Have you ever been to the LV area at all? It sounds like both you and your wife are going. If that is the case, grab a rental car for the time you are there and go enjoy Vegas. You only shoot your bow for 2-3 hours a day. The Strip is always a lot of fun, Old Vegas and Fremont street are pretty cool too. If crowds of people aren't your thing go check out Red Rock Canyon, ziplining in Boot Leg Canyon, Hoover Dam It's beautiful country out there way different than the Northeast. My wife and I treat it as our vacation every year...our lives are not going to change if we happen to win some money at the shoot...don't put too much pressure on yourself, just go out and enjoy.


----------



## Mr.CNC (Feb 5, 2012)

I am not out to set the world on fire. I love shooting and from all the stories I hear it sounds like it would be a great time and a great way to meet like minded people. 
Thanks for the insight


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

The only way I survive Vegas is getting out of there  I love the shoot, hate the town. That said, I often end up in Vegas for variety of reasons for business conferences. We usually head out of town and visit the Hoover Dam, with lunch at the Dillinger in Boulder City. The Boulder City Museum is cool if you are into history of the area.


----------



## quickshot22 (Jul 8, 2016)

tttt


----------



## Mr.CNC (Feb 5, 2012)

Next question. What do you guys think about arrow size? 27? 26? 23? standard? nano? are they counting inside out?


----------



## Mustangally3714 (May 22, 2014)

Mr.CNC said:


> Next question. What do you guys think about arrow size? 27? 26? 23? standard? nano? are they counting inside out?


I shot in Vegas for the first time this past year, and I just brought my 23's that I'd been using for the rest of the season. And that was the biggest regret of my weekend. I would absolutely recommend picking up a half dozen 27's. It's worth it.


----------



## Mr.CNC (Feb 5, 2012)

I have 2712 x7's I have been trying to tune but went back to my challengers last year. I have a new bow and set up now so I will re visit. I was looking at 25's last night


----------



## Mr.CNC (Feb 5, 2012)

Started full length 250 tip 4" feathers right helix. then cut down to 29.5. I am going to try a lighter point and shorter feathers with an offset over helix I think I had an issue with my rest and the over all weight of the arrow and it may have brought out a few flaws with how long it takes to get off the bow.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Bigger feathers & heavier points, probably cut to short & made to stiff, watch most pro's they are usually shooting them full length.


----------



## Mr.CNC (Feb 5, 2012)

I was at 65lbs and noticed better flight when I shortened them. 

Anyone know when registration will start and a web site to go to?


----------



## Eric Bolander (Dec 2, 2013)

I looked the other day and it said September for registration

https://www.nfaausa.com/tournament/the-vegas-shoot/


----------



## adam0321 (Jun 10, 2012)

I checked the website bitni did not see the specifics. What is the entry fee for the shoot?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## nakedape (Sep 28, 2015)

do you need to be a NFAA member for vegas?


----------



## Eric Bolander (Dec 2, 2013)

nakedape said:


> do you need to be a NFAA member for vegas?


No, you just pay the registration fee and shoot away.


----------



## Odieus (Feb 29, 2016)

Which hotel normally hosts the event, or does it roam?


----------



## adam0321 (Jun 10, 2012)

The hotel is South Point. I was on the website again today but the registration is still closed. Or at least I cannot figure it out. On another note, what is a good score for us mortals in Vegas. I have never shot this kind of round before. I shot in a league tonight where we shot 3-30 arrow rounds on the Vegas face at 20 yds. I shot a 292,294, and a 288. This was shooting Easton light speed 500's. I have a dozen 27's I am going to fletch up and try again next week. I know the really good guys usually clean the targets.


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

Mere mortals... a good score is in the 290's.. I shot 2 points under my average in 2006 with 295,294,295 in BHFS Championship. Most of my friends shooting in FS were in the high 290's. All of us had shot multiple 300's in practice, but transferring that to the pressure of the tournament is tough. 

Shooting 90 arrows at league is a long night. It showed in your third score


----------



## adam0321 (Jun 10, 2012)

That it did. I was a 3D guy growing up because that is all there was back then and in my region. I'm not a hunter so 3D does not interest me as much. This style of shooting has re-kindled my love for archery. not I just have to convince myself my old Conquest 2 is just fine

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

That old Connie can get it done. Lots of clean scores have been shot with that bow and it's descendants. I love spot shooting as well. The only 3d I like is Redding style with dots and marked yardage


----------



## adam0321 (Jun 10, 2012)

Ha Ha. My local archery shop would not like to hear that. They seem to think I need a new Halon or Victory. I don't mind 3D. I just like the pure shooting aspect of spots. no range guessing

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rick! (Aug 10, 2008)

Registration for Vegas opened today at noon.

https://www.nfaausa.com/tournament/the-vegas-shoot/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

Rick! said:


> Registration for Vegas opened today at noon.
> 
> https://www.nfaausa.com/tournament/the-vegas-shoot/
> 
> ...


You coming?


----------

